

Higgs boson particle has been discovered - jtansley
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2167188/God-particle-Scientists-Cern-expected-announce-Higgs-boson-particle-discovered-Wednesday.html

======
lifeisstillgood
May I suggest never taking daily mail as source for anything uk related.

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2012/jun/29/higgs-boson-
ru...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2012/jun/29/higgs-boson-rumours-fly-
cern-results)

For a actual science journalist writing, try the guardian (basically ben gold
acre shamed them into at least trying harder)

Seems it is likely to be yes we are now 5 9's certain it exists.

